# Mickey Mouse Toes



## Sillyminny40

Any ideas about what to get on my toes for pedicure before I go? Thinking about Mickey with 3 dots.


----------



## mommytothreeboys

OOOOOH....how fun!! Can't wait to see the responses you get!  I'll be getting a pedi before our trip as well and never thought to put a design on the toes!


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.


----------



## Mommyto2boys

Ohhh...I love it...What a great idea!!!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

My friends and I do this everytime we go to Disney too!  The girls in the nail salon just look at us like we're crazy!


----------



## Bethann23

My DD12 and I are both getting our toes done before we go.... This is a GREAT idea.... I wouldn't have thought of Mickey Ears.... That is such a GREAT IDEA....


----------



## dopeynme

Very cute! I have had a mickey airbrushed on so you could see his face & all......Not to be a downer, but I prefer to get a pedi after I come back. I need all those callouses to prevent the blisters......


----------



## Sillyminny40

Lovely! I will post when toes are done!


----------



## SCHBR'smom

What a cute idea!!!  I'll have to try that on my girls before our next trip.  They'll love it.  Be sure to share your pics


----------



## ZOOMAMA

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.



I love this idea!  The pic looks great, thanks for that.  Just curious- did they just use dots of polish to make Mickey's head or is it stenciled?


----------



## cmesq61

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.



OMG!! I cannot find a nail salon anywhere near me that does this!  Does anyone know whether the Disney nail stickers are any good?  Apparently you stick them on over your pedicure and then put a few coats of clear polish overthem.  I want Mickey!


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Hi,
I was glad to share the picture. No, they are not airbrushed. They were all painted by hand and then the designs were added around them. The french manicure with black tips is my DSIL and she had little crystals added to hers. My DMIL is one to the right of that and they painted the ears black and added Mickey's face. I chose the star design from the airbrush board to show exactly what I wanted and they used a silver glittered nailpolish. It's a pretty easy design and the salon should be able to do it. It's just 3 circles.


----------



## kristinlynn

Just an FYI, make sure you get this done before you go to disney or at an off site salon. When we were in Disney in November we had our nails done at GF and they said Disney prohibits them from doing any type of nail art.


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.


Do you happen to know what style of crocs those are in the picture?


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

3"Mouse"keteers;30673839 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know what style of crocs those are in the picture?



They are the Capri style.


----------



## patches07

This is a GREAT idea I wouldn't have thought of Mickey Ears it will go great with my lime green nail polish.


----------



## momma2minnie

dopeynme said:


> Very cute! I have had a mickey airbrushed on so you could see his face & all......Not to be a downer, but I prefer to get a pedi after I come back. I need all those callouses to prevent the blisters......



Good idea...Keep the callouses...Pretty-up the tootsies


----------



## BridetobeDisney

I'm bumping this up. Anymore ideas? I'm so excited to find this thread. I was thinking of red nail polish with the black tips with white polka dots. Is that too much? Of course, that would be a minnie mouse design. Thanks OP.


----------



## khamilton

very cute.


----------



## PrincessBetsy

BridetobeDisney said:


> I'm bumping this up. Anymore ideas? I'm so excited to find this thread. I was thinking of red nail polish with the black tips with white polka dots. Is that too much? Of course, that would be a minnie mouse design. Thanks OP.



That's a wonderful idea!


----------



## ehrn

I always have to have "vacation toes" but have never done nail art, will have to try!


----------



## Ela1972

Read this thread yesterday and spoke with my "nail technician" otherwise known as my friend steph .

She is going to use jewels to make a mickey head!! Can't wait. May also have to do this on the girls!!

Thanks for the idea


----------



## ShanF

I never thought of this -- too cute!!!!!


----------



## 5DizFans

What great toes!  It looks like it would be easy for someone to recreate!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CANDYTLEW

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.



Wow!  They look great!  I have Mickey put on my toes every time I go to Disney.  I usually get him on my toes only, but one year I had fingers and toes both done.  I always get lots of comments from both guests and CMs.  My nail tech (and good friend) uses a couple of round bits for her filing "drill" to make Mickey's head and ears.  Just dips the bit in black nail polish and put it on the nail.  It always comes out so great.  Wish I had thought to get pictures so I could post them, but I didn't think of it at the time.  I will remember this time!


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

My DDs and I had this done before our last trip -- theirs were painted on (3 dots of nail polish) and mine were clear jewels (larger one for the head, two smaller ones for the ears).  We're planning to do it again this time.  It was fun to do together, and our toes looked so cute!


----------



## jenharring

I had planned on getting my nails and toes done, but had not even thougth about the mickey ideas.  Thanks for posting the pics they look cute.  Have any of you that had pedicures done before you trips had any problems with getting blisters, also what style shoes to you wear for most of your trip?
I have a pair of teva mesh and monokins and plan on taking both.


----------



## Mcbruns

Here's another thread I came across....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2133913&highlight=nail+art


----------



## JerseyMamaBear

Very cute, my nails chip too fast so I would prob. have to get the design done on my pink and white tips instead so it would last longer.


----------



## englishteacha

I do my own toes, but this looks easy enough.  I was really bummed when I did my toes for my 2006 trip.  I painted them a gorgeous shade of red. One trip in the hot tub and the edges all chipped.  Make sure to put lots of coats of clear coat on!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

DD and I had our toes done yesterday!!!


----------



## pixidust princess

anyone else  had there pedi melt in the FL heat.  When I got mine done for our July 2006 trip, mine melted at the MK.  I will try again, as this year we are going in October.  Love the mickey heads!


----------



## Flanelle

I love it. It does look great!  
I'll try to do it myself.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dbprimeaux

sorry the picture is so LARGE...lol!


----------



## motofox4

these pictures are great. i can't wait to get my nails painted for our trip!!


----------



## Noreen411

Hi

I'll admit it - I am not the most creative person out there.  I can't even put an outfit together unless it comes together or the mannequin in the store has the pieces together.  If they had Geranimals for adults I'd be the first in line to buy them.

However, I love the idea of the Disney Toes.  I don't get pedicures but will ask my husband to paint my toe nails for me.  He has gotten much better at it over the years.

We will be on a cruise and then going to Disney World.  It's not a Disney cruise so I don't plan on having the Disney Toes until I get to Disney World.  I stopped at Michaels (a crafts store) and asked if they had any type of Disney hole punchers.  The woman sent me to the scrapbooking area.  Not being the creative type, this was my first time in this area as well as in the store.  I found this thing called a Disney Border Punch on sale for $4.99 (originally $14.99) that would punch a mickey head, a star, an M, another star, and a Mickey hand along the border of a page.

Here's my idea.  I'll punch some strips of paper with the different designs.  Then cut out the Mickey head (or maybe try some of the others too).  After my toes are painted whatever color and dry, I can put the little piece of paper with the Mickey head punched out over my toe nail.  Then have my husband go over it with a different color nail polish. Remove the paper and there is a perfectly shaped Mickey head (or other design) on my toe.

I was also thinking I can get colored paper and use the hole punch and then glue the little cut out onto my toe, but I'm not sure how well that would stay with getting wet in the rain, pool, or shower.  At least with the nail polish it will stay on.

I haven't tried it yet - hubby isn't home right now, but I figured my Disboards friends would understand my excitement and let me know if my idea is nuts or not.  

Let me know what you think or if anyone else has tried this.

Thank you
Noreen


----------



## nancyjo1998

Noreen411 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll admit it - I am not the most creative person out there.  I can't even put an outfit together unless it comes together or the mannequin in the store has the pieces together.  If they had Geranimals for adults I'd be the first in line to buy them.
> 
> However, I love the idea of the Disney Toes.  I don't get pedicures but will ask my husband to paint my toe nails for me.  He has gotten much better at it over the years.
> 
> We will be on a cruise and then going to Disney World.  It's not a Disney cruise so I don't plan on having the Disney Toes until I get to Disney World.  I stopped at Michaels (a crafts store) and asked if they had any type of Disney hole punchers.  The woman sent me to the scrapbooking area.  Not being the creative type, this was my first time in this area as well as in the store.  I found this thing called a Disney Border Punch on sale for $4.99 (originally $14.99) that would punch a mickey head, a star, an M, another star, and a Mickey hand along the border of a page.
> 
> Here's my idea.  I'll punch some strips of paper with the different designs.  Then cut out the Mickey head (or maybe try some of the others too).  After my toes are painted whatever color and dry, I can put the little piece of paper with the Mickey head punched out over my toe nail.  Then have my husband go over it with a different color nail polish. Remove the paper and there is a perfectly shaped Mickey head (or other design) on my toe.
> 
> I was also thinking I can get colored paper and use the hole punch and then glue the little cut out onto my toe, but I'm not sure how well that would stay with getting wet in the rain, pool, or shower.  At least with the nail polish it will stay on.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet - hubby isn't home right now, but I figured my Disboards friends would understand my excitement and let me know if my idea is nuts or not.
> 
> Let me know what you think or if anyone else has tried this.
> 
> Thank you
> Noreen




You might peel off the nail polish when trying to take the mickey head cut out off. You can try to just put the mickey head on and seal it with a clear top coat.

I bought little crystals in two different sizes and when I get my pedicure I am going to glue them in place and then cover it with a clear coat.


----------



## cmesq61

You can also let the pedi dry completely and then stick on a Disney sticker and cover with many coats of clear.


----------



## brekin67

I am so happy that I have Mickey Toes now.  I feel pretty!


----------



## InLoveWithDOTS

We got our toes done on Friday! Pics are on my blog here! 
http://disneyuniversal.blogspot.com/


----------



## ToddyLu

When I did this for sculptured finger nails a while back, I painted my own nails in French then bought the rhinestones in the nail section.  I licked (yep licked) the tip of an orange stick point, stuck it to the rhinestone and they picked up perfectly for me to then lay on my nail.  Just a tip for those doing this with stones.  The orange stick makes them really easy to place and then I let them set for a few minutes then painted clear over the nails.  Good luck they are precious!!


----------



## DVC Mary

bump

Too cute!


Any more Mickey pedi photos out there??


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

pixidust princess said:


> anyone else  had there pedi melt in the FL heat.  When I got mine done for our July 2006 trip, mine melted at the MK.  I will try again, as this year we are going in October.  Love the mickey heads!




How did your pedi melt?  I live here, and I've never had a pedicure melt!!!  Now the beach and chlorine are another story . . . .


----------



## Miss M.K.J.

I have painted my toes red and then put hole reinforcers on my big toe and painted it black in the center. When you remove the reinforcer it makes a perfect circle for Mickeys head and then you can just paint 2 circles for the ears.Just a little idea for ya!


----------



## CanadianPaco

OMG - what a fun idea! Thx for posting!


----------



## JerseyMamaBear

so love the pics!


----------



## Cory's Gal

Love this thread!!  Can't wait to have my own done in the Spring!!!


----------



## MissNurse

My daughter and I did this a few weeks ago for fun, and the Mickey heads were a little harder to do than I thought they would be (using the bottle brush).  I did see some nail polish pens in our cosmetic section at Walmart the other day, and I think we may try those for our "official" pedicures for our trip next summer.  Just an idea!


----------



## scjo68

You all have inspired me to do this for our trip, for myself and dd11.

I tried today, by doing a base coat of red,  white polka dots all over, then a black mickey head on the big toe. They look good close up.   However, from normal veiwing distance (hoping people won't be too close too  my feet!) it just looks like something is really wrong with my big toe nail.  I  may need to stick with white and red.

All  of your pics are really cute, though!


----------



## Nette7

BridetobeDisney said:


> I'm bumping this up. Anymore ideas? I'm so excited to find this thread. I was thinking of red nail polish with the black tips with white polka dots. Is that too much? Of course, that would be a minnie mouse design. Thanks OP.




We are thinking the same thing except I am going to do every other nail red or black then doing white polka dots!


----------



## TinkTink78

Nette7 said:


> We are thinking the same thing except I am going to do every other nail red or black then doing white polka dots!



BEST IDEA YET!


----------



## TinkTink78

Anyone else have pictures?  I go tonight to get my nails done, and I dont have any pic to show my girl.  And I cant see photoshop pics at work.. I get a BIG fat red X  

THANKS!!!!


----------



## TinkTink78

OMG! My nails came out so AWESOME!  Once I figure out how to post a pic off my cell I will do so!


----------



## Kimzl8

18 days to Disney! I am taking my two daughters and my granddaughter, who is 9 yrs old. Did you get your toes done at home or at Disney? How cute and FUN!


----------



## LexiC123

TinkTink78 said:


> OMG! My nails came out so AWESOME!  Once I figure out how to post a pic off my cell I will do so!


Would love to see them.  I go for my mani/pedi tomorrow and am still on the fence about mickey-izing them.


----------



## TinkTink78

Kimzl8 said:


> 18 days to Disney! I am taking my two daughters and my granddaughter, who is 9 yrs old. Did you get your toes done at home or at Disney? How cute and FUN!



Got them done at home.... I can email the pics, but I cant get them on Disboards yet


----------



## yrdlyprincess

I have bought all kinds of polish lately and will try to do toes and fingers way b4 my trip in case they come out bad so I can have my girlfriend do them, I also want to try to do DD nails with cross bones...that will be interesting!


----------



## ZOOMAMA

yrdlyprincess said:


> I have bought all kinds of polish lately and will try to do toes and fingers way b4 my trip in case they come out bad so I can have my girlfriend do them, I also want to try to do DD nails with cross bones...that will be interesting!



I hear ya- I always need trial and error time for this sort of thing.  I get impatient and the Mickey dots blur together.  If you figure out the cross bones, please post it.  My DD11 is more pirate than princess!


----------



## thebeesknees

Maybe a paint pen would work for the crossbones?


----------



## roberta

I think we are going to go with the rhinestones on our first toe! Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## luv2go2disney

I remember seeing on that certain auction site some little nail decals that  you can put on your nails & then clear coat.  My friend & I use nail decals(store bought) all the time & get tons of compliments asking where we got our nails done.  I haven't tried the ones from the auction site yet but it might be worth a try I remember them being pretty cheap.  Great thread, I can't wait to Mikey-fy my toes!!!!


----------



## lacy1101

nancyjo1998 said:


> You might peel off the nail polish when trying to take the mickey head cut out off. You can try to just put the mickey head on and seal it with a clear top coat.
> 
> I bought little crystals in two different sizes and when I get my pedicure I am going to glue them in place and then cover it with a clear coat.



Can you tell me where you got your crystals?


----------



## Vavy

My DD and I got our toes done yesterday for our trip!  We had SO much fun at the spa.  Mani-pedi's and the works!


----------



## ncmickeyluvr

I just knew the toes threads would start popping up!!  

I think I forgot to take a picture but last year dd and I had ours done Minnie-style.  I had the salon do my pedicure with red polish and white polka dots.  I did dd's myself at home and hers came out better than mine!!  I bought the little mini bottles of $1.00 polish at Sally's and did the polka dots with a tooth pick. Minnie went crazy when she saw it!


----------



## Lori in CNY

I used the sticker method after I had my french pedicure done.  They were perfect!!!  Until I put my socks and sneakers on a couple of days later and walked the day in the Magic Kingdom.  Sadly Mickey lost his ears and I had to peel the rest of him off.  I'm thinking the paint technique is by far the best!


----------



## TinkTink78




----------



## TinkTink78




----------



## Duckiedee

I am so getting this done!  Too cute!


----------



## Brave teacher

I totally rocked the Minnie toes for my trip last week.


----------



## kimis

You should get your pedicure no sooner than two weeks before you go.  You need the callouses for all that walking.  The man who does my toes actually painted Mickey on one big toe and the word disney on the other big toe.  He copied a key chain I had in my purse.  It was wonderful.  The only problem was we went in Jan and I didn't get to wear flip flops much but I still showed them to people.  My grandkids loved them.


----------



## Disney's Fab 4

bump


----------



## onescgirl

Love all the pictures! Now I cannot decide to do Mickey head or Minnie's dots, but I'm going to do one! I think I will start practicing now for Sept trip!


----------



## DVCGeek

onescgirl said:


> Now I cannot decide to do Mickey head or Minnie's dots



Why not do one on one big toe and the other on the other!


----------



## mandyjo

love love love this idea!!!  and my friend just told me yesterday about a nail art kit at dollar general for a buck!!!  she showed me hers and they were sooooo cute!!!  can't wait to do disney nails for me and my DD!!!!


----------



## ScrappyRN

I went the other day for a pedicure and was not happy how the mickey head turned out, it was too big and not very well defined(she tried to paint it with the brush instead of doing 3 dots.  So I went and found matching polish and got a nail design kit with black, white and glitter polishes with the thin brushes and redid my big toes.  I used the end of a childs paint brush to make the dots and used the nail kit to do the design.  It took a few tries but this is what they look like for our upcoming trip.  I think they turned out great for an amateur!


----------



## LexiC123

ScrappyRN said:


> I went the other day for a pedicure and was not happy how the mickey head turned out, it was too big and not very well defined(she tried to paint it with the brush instead of doing 3 dots.  So I went and found matching polish and got a nail design kit with black, white and glitter polishes with the thin brushes and redid my big toes.  I used the end of a childs paint brush to make the dots and used the nail kit to do the design.  It took a few tries but this is what they look like for our upcoming trip.  I think they turned out great for an amateur!



You did a great job!  Very professional.  Love the accents, especially the sparkles.


----------



## TinkTink78

ScrappyRN said:


> I went the other day for a pedicure and was not happy how the mickey head turned out, it was too big and not very well defined(she tried to paint it with the brush instead of doing 3 dots.  So I went and found matching polish and got a nail design kit with black, white and glitter polishes with the thin brushes and redid my big toes.  I used the end of a childs paint brush to make the dots and used the nail kit to do the design.  It took a few tries but this is what they look like for our upcoming trip.  I think they turned out great for an amateur!




AWESOME!!!!  You did a GREAT job!!! 

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Disney's Fab 4

scrappyrn said:


> i went the other day for a pedicure and was not happy how the mickey head turned out, it was too big and not very well defined(she tried to paint it with the brush instead of doing 3 dots.  So i went and found matching polish and got a nail design kit with black, white and glitter polishes with the thin brushes and redid my big toes.  I used the end of a childs paint brush to make the dots and used the nail kit to do the design.  It took a few tries but this is what they look like for our upcoming trip.  I think they turned out great for an amateur!



*awesome!!!!*


----------



## TinkTink78

TOES


----------



## brennansdisney

I just love the Minnie fingers and toes.....so cute!!!


----------



## TinkTink78

brennansdisney said:


> I just love the Minnie fingers and toes.....so cute!!!



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

they sell these nail polish pens at the drugstore, with a very fine tip, makes it easy to put a 3 dot Mickey design on your own toes....I did it last summer just for fun!


----------



## Disneynat

Yay! Another fun thing to put on my "To Do" before vacation list! 

Thanks for the ideas and pictures! So fun.


----------



## jmendez24

All of them are awesome. I love Jack, I might have to figure out how to do him on my toes.


----------



## JenniJ

bumping thread to see if any others are out there.


----------



## lucigo

I'm going to get Mickey toes Monday for our trip...I know its the middle of winter but its not a vacation without them right??!!


----------



## klm7926

LOVE this idea!  Definitely going to get Mickey on my tootsies before we leave!!!!


----------



## powellrj

I know this is an old thread, but I found I never get a pedicure before my trips anymore, I need those callouses!  The one time I got one before I left, my poor feet were so tender!  I just get them polished!  OPIs Comet loves Cupid is my favorite red to wear to WDW!


----------



## Madame Bonfamille

Glad you pulled this thread back up! We are going in October and I was wondering what to do with my toes....maybe the Mickey pumpkin on a black nail.


----------



## lucigo

Madame Bonfamille said:


> Glad you pulled this thread back up! We are going in October and I was wondering what to do with my toes....maybe the Mickey pumpkin on a black nail.



That would be cute!  I'm debating on either traditional red and black or the smokey blue disney dreams color with a mickey head and maybe some fireworks type swirlies??


----------



## pooksma

Wow a HUGE thanks to whoever bumped this thread back into the spotlight. I had never thought of this but it is now on my list for August!


----------



## lucigo

Ok, I went this morning, they look more like cruise toes... too bad I'm not going on a disney cruise, but maybe next time!






I just got a traditional pedicure and then went to Target and got the "bling" and added it myself, so it does look a little bit pasted on, but I'm looking fwd to doing my mom and daughters when we get to Orlando also


----------



## floridascgirl

lucigo said:


> Ok, I went this morning, they look more like cruise toes... too bad I'm not going on a disney cruise, but maybe next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a traditional pedicure and then went to Target and got the "bling" and added it myself, so it does look a little bit pasted on, but I'm looking fwd to doing my mom and daughters when we get to Orlando also



Cute!   Did you design the Mickey Heads yourself or were they already Mickeys?  Are they self sticky or did you have to glue them?


----------



## lucigo

floridascgirl said:


> Cute!   Did you design the Mickey Heads yourself or were they already Mickeys?  Are they self sticky or did you have to glue them?



They were just little sparkle dots in different sizes, so I used a bigger one for the head and smaller for the ears.  The swirl actually had a flower with it but I cut that part off.  They were self-stick and then I put clearcoat over the top.  The clearcoat was actually called "glass slipper"


----------



## terbethk

I'm a nail tech at a spa, and I don't do the best Mickey heads, but my boss does! 






I got so many compliments from people while we were down there, especially from Minnie, herself.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

lucigo said:


> Ok, I went this morning, they look more like cruise toes... too bad I'm not going on a disney cruise, but maybe next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a traditional pedicure and then went to Target and got the "bling" and added it myself, so it does look a little bit pasted on, but I'm looking fwd to doing my mom and daughters when we get to Orlando also



Oh my gosh! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!


----------



## pumpkin21

lucigo said:


> Ok, I went this morning, they look more like cruise toes... too bad I'm not going on a disney cruise, but maybe next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a traditional pedicure and then went to Target and got the "bling" and added it myself, so it does look a little bit pasted on, but I'm looking fwd to doing my mom and daughters when we get to Orlando also



I love them!  I might do this when we go in March!


----------



## lucigo

terbethk said:


> I'm a nail tech at a spa, and I don't do the best Mickey heads, but my boss does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments from people while we were down there, especially from Minnie, herself.



I love your toes, the minnie design is adorable!


----------



## lucigo

Well...it turned out it was a bit chilly at Disney this past weekend, but I did actually have a CM compliment my fingernails so I had to share with her my "hidden mickeys".  They are a bit beat up after our long week at Disney but I'm loving them!


----------



## LynneyPooh

Thank You! Thank You!  Thank You!  Last time I went and tried to have Mickey put on my toes they thought I was crazy!  The language barrier did not help;  I couldn't express the "head" thing to them, now I have pics.  DD8 will love the minnie toes and I can do thoese myself to save $$$$.


----------



## karri868

I LOVE this thread! I can't wait to get my mani/pedi before I go back to The World in April! I'm definitely interested in getting something Minnie done to my nails, and now I have wonderful pictures to show them! I will upload pics when I get mine done


----------



## jmendez24

cute toes. I love all the ideas.


----------



## aubriee

ScrappyRN said:


> I went the other day for a pedicure and was not happy how the mickey head turned out, it was too big and not very well defined(she tried to paint it with the brush instead of doing 3 dots.  So I went and found matching polish and got a nail design kit with black, white and glitter polishes with the thin brushes and redid my big toes.  I used the end of a childs paint brush to make the dots and used the nail kit to do the design.  It took a few tries but this is what they look like for our upcoming trip.  I think they turned out great for an amateur!



I borrowed this design for my trip this past Dec (and plan on using it again for my upcoming May trip).  I printed off this picture and took it to my nail tech and told her I wanted this on both my toes and fingers.  She tried to argue that I had the pink and white solar nails, but I told her to fill them as usual, then paint *over* them.  I thought she was going to have a heart attack.  She did a fantastic job though.  We used the OPI Cha Ching Cherry color though, because I wanted a brighter pinky red color.


----------



## lucigo

aubriee said:


> I borrowed this design for my trip this past Dec (and plan on using it again for my upcoming May trip).  I printed off this picture and took it to my nail tech and told her I wanted this on both my toes and fingers.  She tried to argue that I had the pink and white solar nails, but I told her to fill them as usual, then paint *over* them.  I thought she was going to have a heart attack.  She did a fantastic job though.  We used the OPI Cha Ching Cherry color though, because I wanted a brighter pinky red color.



Aubriee......sorry you can't get away with this - gotta post a picture!


----------



## ScrappyRN

aubriee said:


> I borrowed this design for my trip this past Dec (and plan on using it again for my upcoming May trip).  I printed off this picture and took it to my nail tech and told her I wanted this on both my toes and fingers.  She tried to argue that I had the pink and white solar nails, but I told her to fill them as usual, then paint *over* them.  I thought she was going to have a heart attack.  She did a fantastic job though.  We used the OPI Cha Ching Cherry color though, because I wanted a brighter pinky red color.



You must post a picture!


----------



## crcurton

I have the croc pic from the first page of this thread saved to my computer from 2 years ago!  I loved the idea and this will be the 3rd year for me and my girls to do this! Glad to have this thread revived as well!  I have some new ideas now, thanks!


----------



## ysprincess

I'm going in two weeks, and making a pedi appointment right now! These are all so CUTE!


----------



## sydneysmom

terbethk said:


> I'm a nail tech at a spa, and I don't do the best Mickey heads, but my boss does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments from people while we were down there, especially from Minnie, herself.



That is TOO CUTE !!!!!!   I love this !!!!


----------



## mickeynminnie08

Okay so I know this is supposed to be toes, but have you ever known a kid who could smash his finger in the shape of mickey?
Check out my avatar as I can't figure out how to upload a pic in a post.


----------



## emma212010

Omg sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## lilmadgray

has anyone ever had a shellac manicure? its suppose to last about 2 weeks, but don't you have to go back to the salon for it to be removed.? any thoughts on it?


----------



## Catira

lilmadgray said:


> has anyone ever had a shellac manicure? its suppose to last about 2 weeks, but don't you have to go back to the salon for it to be removed.? any thoughts on it?



You do have to go back to salon to get it removed. I tried the shellac twice in december. 1st time it lasted 2 weeks, no chips. 2nd time.. I had them done to go to disney for our xmas trip. Within 4 days my mani started chipping.


----------



## lilmadgray

Catira said:


> You do have to go back to salon to get it removed. I tried the shellac twice in december. 1st time it lasted 2 weeks, no chips. 2nd time.. I had them done to go to disney for our xmas trip. Within 4 days my mani started chipping.




Oh really,that stinks! It's so expencive to begin with but then to go back and pay more money to get it removed!! And if it doesn't last well then it total wasteIwas trying to figure out what I should do since I'll be in DW for about 10 days. I don't wanna look like a little girl with chipped nails Thanks for the help Catira


----------



## fakereadhed

lilmadgray said:


> has anyone ever had a shellac manicure? its suppose to last about 2 weeks, but don't you have to go back to the salon for it to be removed.? any thoughts on it?



You do not have to go back for removal. Place a cotton ball saturated with acetone on each nail and wrap with tinfoil. Leave on for 10 min and it will be soft and easy to remove- usually with a swipe of acetone, but you can help it along with an orange stick.

I love shellac!!! You won't be disappointed. (I am almost certain that's Shellac in Fedora color on the hands of the nail tech with Minnie toes.)


----------



## terbethk

fakereadhed said:


> You do not have to go back for removal. Place a cotton ball saturated with acetone on each nail and wrap with tinfoil. Leave on for 10 min and it will be soft and easy to remove- usually with a swipe of acetone, but you can help it along with an orange stick.
> 
> I love shellac!!! You won't be disappointed. (I am almost certain that's Shellac in Fedora color on the hands of the nail tech with Minnie toes.)




Yup, that is the fedora color I had on in that pic. 

Also, correct in the acetone removal process. I do nails at two different places where the pricing is very different- one place charges everything for shellac a la carte, so the removal does cost $10, but at the other place the removal is built in, so you don't have to pay anything additional. Whatever you do- do not peel the shellac off! It's terrible for your nails (I should know, I'm a horrible picker- hypocritical, I know).


----------



## jpaxton1118

I just had the forever nail done. I think that is the same as the shellac. I love it. By this time I would not have any polish left. I am very rough on my nails and I was going to get fake ones put on but I really did not want to do it but I wanted nice nails. My nails are not very long but I was able to get a french done and I love it. I am so happy I did it.


----------



## DisneySarah80

I'm not overly artistic, so I'm wondering.... Has anyone ever tried painting their toes, then putting a sticker on there, and then covering it up with clear polish? Would this work??


----------



## aubriee

DisneySarah80 said:


> I'm not overly artistic, so I'm wondering.... Has anyone ever tried painting their toes, then putting a sticker on there, and then covering it up with clear polish? Would this work??



I am not artistic when it comes to my nails, but I have a nail tech who has done my nails for years.  A couple of years ago I saw some cute Tinkerbell nail decals on ebay. I ordered two sets and took them to my nail tech a few days before I left for WDW.  My fingernails are always pink and white solar nails, but she painted a bright little thin stripe to make the two colors show up more, then she stuck a Tinkerbell decal on each index finger and also the finger next to the pinkies.  She also did a french manicure look on my toes with the same thin sripe of bright paint to seperate the two colors and stuck a Tinkerbell decal on each big toe.  She then painted a little swirly design (in silver glitter and the same highlight color she used to paint the stripe on each nail) around each Tinkerbell and then applied a clear top coat and had me bake them under the lights.  They lasted for about three weeks before I had to go in anyway for a fill.  They stayed really well, but it could be because we used the lights on them.


----------



## fadingjamie

Sorry for my toes being all dry and stuff... I forgot to take a picture of them before the trip!


----------



## lucigo

DisneySarah80 said:


> I'm not overly artistic, so I'm wondering.... Has anyone ever tried painting their toes, then putting a sticker on there, and then covering it up with clear polish? Would this work??



I bet it would work.  If you go back in this thread to my post, I used gems that stuck on, and then put clear polish over the top.


----------



## Eliza32

Here's my offering from last year. This pic sums up my WDW holiday really....Minnie nails, comfy shoes, Winnie the Pooh rucksack (it's been on 6 trips now), favourite drink and a lime green mickey head!!
Minnie was very impressed with the nails and it got me some great pics.


----------



## lucigo

Eliza32 said:


> Here's my offering from last year. This pic sums up my WDW holiday really....Minnie nails, comfy shoes, Winnie the Pooh rucksack (it's been on 6 trips now), favourite drink and a lime green mickey head!!
> Minnie was very impressed with the nails and it got me some great pics.



I like your shoes LOL  (and the rest of the package too - thats Disney-ready!)


----------



## Eliza32

They are the best disney-walking shoes I have ever had!! When they get a bit whiffy, I scrub them with anti-bac handwash and an old toothbrush and they come up like new every time. OK, they were expensive (£74) but well worth it, this is their 4th summer!!


----------



## cindy74

I want some mickey toes too but none does this here inbelgium


----------



## lucigo

cindy74 said:


> I want some mickey toes too but none does this here inbelgium



Two options...do it yourself, or find a place in Orlando once you get there!


----------



## livsmom04

what a cute idea. now I know that when I go to Disney World in a month.


----------



## MegaMater

Love this!!! this is such a wonderful idea! i'll have to do it for my next trip!


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Wow, I'm so happy to see this thread is still alive! I was saving some files and found this one from our last trip.






Can't wait to pick the design for this year!


----------



## marts35

I had to try.  Can't get my pic to load, so I'll try later


----------



## marts35

I was so inspired by all of your beautiful toes that I had to try for some Mickey/Minnie toes.  
With help from my awesome DH, this was our result.  It made us smile!


----------



## Nancy F

I do a black Micky head and name written in white on my left big toe and Minnie Head with a pokadot bow  and name on my right big toe. Same with my pinkies.  And I either get a red or pink polish.

Nancy


----------



## DisneyFairytale




----------



## Disneymommy2006

DisneyFairytale said:


>



Love this!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Rekenna

marts35 said:


> I was so inspired by all of your beautiful toes that I had to try for some Mickey/Minnie toes.
> With help from my awesome DH, this was our result.  It made us smile!



Aren't helpful DH's the best! 

DisneyFairyTale-I love your Mickey clothes toes, really unique! I was thinking you could do some for Donald as well, blue and white with gold dots-Donald would be so thankful that someone was thinking of him!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Rekenna said:


> Aren't helpful DH's the best!
> 
> DisneyFairyTale-I love your Mickey clothes toes, really unique! I was thinking you could do some for Donald as well, blue and white with gold dots-Donald would be so thankful that someone was thinking of him!



   I LOVE doing my toes and everyone else's.  To me nothing makes me more excited about Disney than to be able to have fun-glad we are in here together woot! always more to come!


----------



## marts35

*Rekenna*
Yes Helpful DH's are the best

*Nancy F 	*


> I do a black Micky head and name written in white on my left big toe and Minnie Head with a pokadot bow and name on my right big toe. Same with my pinkies. And I either get a red or pink polish.


Great idea!

*DisneyFairytale*
Love the Mickey Clothes toes


> I LOVE doing my toes and everyone else's. To me nothing makes me more excited about Disney than to be able to have fun-glad we are in here together woot! always more to come!



  More fun to come!


----------



## tink_sparkles84

Just got my toes done today! 
Made from another idea I saw posted on here.






My mom got her's done too, just in a different color scheme. 
Ready for our trip! Leaving Wednesday!


----------



## weheartdisney

Love seeing everyone's toes and fingers all *dressed* for Disney vacation.  I plan to get a Disney pedicure for our upcoming trip.  I'm putting acrylic nails back on this week (after having them off for 5 years) and will have something Disney done on them as well the week of our trip.


----------



## APB513

I'll be getting a mani/pedi for my upcoming trip.  I'll have to remember to ask for a Disney inspired theme.


----------



## pooksma

Minnie toes on Friday!


----------



## OBChristine

I will be doing disney inspired nails also for me and my two girls. I will post pics next week.


----------



## wiserabbit

Just got back from a great trip - here's a pic of my Mickey/Minnie toes -...






I'm sorry that I'll have to get them "removed" soon - so much fun


----------



## DisneyFairytale

They look great! you must be a perfectionist! I definitely have to do my toes tonight!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

My nails from today


----------



## MsmChick

The mickey/minnie toes look great!! I am so doing that for my trip!!!


----------



## fakereadhed

DisneyFairytale said:


> My nails from today



They look great!!!


----------



## Snappy in OK

Thanks for sharing everyone!!  I am planning on taking DD4 before our trip in Oct and getting pedicures for both of us.  I am hard on my hands and polish does not seem to stay for very long on my finger nails.  DD's either!

I will have to find a picture or 3 to take along for examples!  Looking forward to having "Mickey" toes.


----------



## StitchSpawn

If you had a foot fetish, I would imagine this thread would be intoxicating...


----------



## pooksma

My pedicure is complete. The girl who did them was very proud of herself .  Her first time doing "Minnie Toes".


----------



## andylcq

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.



great idea!!! I love it, the picture looks very beautiful!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

This is the latest thing I've done. Done with nail gems. Love this one. It's perfect every time!


----------



## LexiC123

DisneyFairytale said:


> This is the latest thing I've done. Done with nail gems. Love this one. It's perfect every time!


That is beyond cute! 

How do the gems hold up?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Really well actually. All I do is put a payer of top coat nail polish, add the gems and immediately add another layer of top coat. They last for weeks.


----------



## lizzyb

Love this! Will definately have to give this a try for my upcoming trip.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Who said you had to wait for a trip to come around! that's what my nails look like year round


----------



## lucigo

DisneyFairytale said:


> My nails from today



I like this   Did you do it yourself or go somewhere?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I my own nails. I know I can do it for nothing on my own.


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Love all the designs! So many new ideas for next time.


----------



## JenetixK

I just noticed this post and have a related question.  Has anyone seen Disney themed nail stickers in stores?  I'm not sure I'm talented enough to paint Mickeys on my nails; stickers are more up my alley.


----------



## aubriee

JenetixK said:


> I just noticed this post and have a related question.  Has anyone seen Disney themed nail stickers in stores?  I'm not sure I'm talented enough to paint Mickeys on my nails; stickers are more up my alley.



Don't know about in stores, but Ebay has alot of them.  They're also really cheap.  I bought like 20 Tinkerbell's for like $2.00.  

Here you go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-TINKERBE...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a95c47b0f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-DISNEY-M...429?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56410b522d
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-DISNEY-J...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a99ab8873
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-10-SHEE...896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6f2d008


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I don't recall ever seeing at the parks. I believe you can get them online on the Disney store.


----------



## lucigo

JenetixK said:


> I just noticed this post and have a related question.  Has anyone seen Disney themed nail stickers in stores?  I'm not sure I'm talented enough to paint Mickeys on my nails; stickers are more up my alley.



You can get the little round gems and just use one big one and 2 little ones.


----------



## JenetixK

Thanks for the ideas.  I'm kind of disappointed because several years ago I found really cute nail stickers of all different characters and I haven't seen them since.


----------



## *love*2*shop

LOVE THESE-  def  getting this on my toes before we go!






pooksma said:


> My pedicure is complete. The girl who did them was very proud of herself .  Her first time doing "Minnie Toes".


----------



## ***tink386

Not sure if I'm posting this photo correctly, but just got my mickey mouse fingernails done and my minnie mouse toes!!!


----------



## lucigo

Oops I replied to a really old post so deleting it LOL

Still love looking at all the cute Mickeys!


----------



## ***tink386

My sister in law ordered the decals off ebay, I think!


----------



## twinmom

***tink386 said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this photo correctly, but just got my mickey mouse fingernails done and my minnie mouse toes!!!



I don't have a picture but I did a combo of these on my toes.  One big toe had the red with the white dots.  On the other big toe I had it painted half red half black with two yellow ovals painted on the black part so they were Minnie and Mickey.  They were too cute and held up really well.  I am going to do it again when I go in Oct but this time I will take a photo!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Great nails! love them! thanks for sharing!


----------



## *love*2*shop

we are leaving in 19 days so Im on a hunt for ideas ..OMG found some SUPER cute ones!!
MY FAVORITE is this one:







LOve these- but even with Lots of Gel on top, those things would never stay on my nails more than a day...


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Hey thats awesome! we'r eleaving in 19 days to! I am also wondering what Im going to do on my toes. Excited to head down!


----------



## *love*2*shop

I am just going to do the red with white polka dots on my toes like this:
and where are you guys staying? we are booked at CBR but i am thinking about switching to CSR- no kids included trip too!












DisneyFairytale said:


> Hey thats awesome! we'r eleaving in 19 days to! I am also wondering what Im going to do on my toes. Excited to head down!


----------



## ***tink386

SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## Jerzeegator

I do my toes and my nails too... I can't wait I go on Tuesday to get them done for my trip next weekend woo hoo.


----------



## mom2val

!


----------



## ILuvGoofy4Real

Love the red and white polka dots!


----------



## baseballgal

What a great idea - I will definitely be doing this pedi before our trip!!!


----------



## *love*2*shop

Got mine done today- we leave tomorrow


----------



## Sillyminny40

Wow, I just love everything posted here! My family thinks it is awesome that we are so into the theme even down to the nails! I copied and pasted all my favorite photos from here into one document so I don't have to hunt them down again! Thanks everyone! Keep the ideas flowing!


----------



## supermickeygleek10

Does anyone know where you can get Mickey transfers or anything online?

Me and my mom have been thinking about getting these done for awhile, as our next trip is in 4 weeks 6 days, and we tried to do them ourselves, but we found the mickey shape was really hard to get perfect! does anyone know anywhere online where you can buy the transfers or does anyone have any tips?


----------



## HappyGal

I bought the transfers on ebay.  Haven't tried them yet!  

Love the red toes with the polka dots!


----------



## Nancy F

Haven't taken a picture of my toes yet. But this is what my pinkies look like.
(hope this works!  )
Nancy


----------



## Nancy F

Just picked up my Disneyholic bracelet from my jeweler. I hope this works. 






It looks much nicer in person. I just love it. 
Nancy


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Nancy F said:


> Haven't taken a picture of my toes yet. But this is what my pinkies look like.
> (hope this works!  )
> Nancy



I LOVE your ring (the mickey head) Where did you get it!!!?????


----------



## Nancy F

yrdlyprincess said:


> I LOVE your ring (the mickey head) Where did you get it!!!?????



I have a friend that is a jeweler. She made it for me from a picture that I took of a ring that they sell in DW. I found it at The Contemporary Gift Shop. They didn't have my size so I had this one made. If you are interested, my jeweler is here in Philly. ( I see you are a Flyers fan) 
Nancy


----------



## TinkTink78

Cant seem to get it smaller, but these are my nails for this trip


----------



## 204charity

TinkTink78 said:


> Cant seem to get it smaller, but these are my nails for this trip



LOVE THEM!  I have seen this design on cutepolish's channel on youtube.  My DD and I are ADDICTED to her site and do her tutorials ourselves all the time.  Can't wait to try this one ourselves for our trip in April.  Not sure if it will work on shorter nails or not, but we shall see.


----------



## myramsy

I am so glad I found this site...i am super excited to get my nails done for our next trip which we are hoping is August 2012. I think I will do it myself though...save more $$$ for disney!


----------



## disneyygirrl

Nancy F said:


> Just picked up my Disneyholic bracelet from my jeweler. I hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks much nicer in person. I just love it.
> Nancy



As a born & raised Philly girl, I love your Phillies bracelet just as much as I love your Disneyholic bracelet! Gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy F

disneyygirrl said:


> As a born & raised Philly girl, I love your Phillies bracelet just as much as I love your Disneyholic bracelet! Gorgeous!



Thank You. They are my two passions in life. 
Nancy


----------



## Cin

I finally came up with a design and did some Mickey toenail art. Not bad for a beginner, eh? 

Okay, so I can't seem to resize the pic smaller, so beware of BIG feet.


----------



## Disneyislove86

Now I really can't wait to get my pedi done before we leave!!!  I love all of these!


----------



## SandyPA

Wanted to share my pedicure after seeing all of these great pictures.


----------



## SheaBear

Nancy F said:


> Thank You. They are my two passions in life.
> Nancy



I think we could be friends. They are my two passions as well.


----------



## Nancy F

SheaBear said:


> I think we could be friends. They are my two passions as well.



Could always use another friend. LOL. 
Nancy


----------



## karen l

SandyPA said:


> Wanted to share my pedicure after seeing all of these great pictures.



Awesome look!


----------



## maxiesmom

I love the look of the red and white polka-dotted toes.  How do you all do the dots?  Is it a polish pen that you are using, or stickers?


----------



## louey

My Toes from this past August, my nail girl did a Great job!!!!  I don't know how she paints on such a small space      I may do Donald and Daisy for our next trip 






[/IMG]


----------



## heimlichfan

I'm now ready for my trip!






My SIL got super cute nails too - I will post her pics when I see her on Wednesday!


----------



## Sjwoo

Sillyminny40 said:


> Any ideas about what to get on my toes for pedicure before I go? Thinking about Mickey with 3 dots.



i found some disney nail art stickers off ebay which i have brought to do the nails!


----------



## happyann79

love the 3 dot mickey!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

LOVE THIS THREAD!!!  I have been getting my fingers and toes done with Mickey on them for years!!  It really gets me excited for the trip (sometimes I have them done a couple times leading up to our trip - heehee)!!  I will DEFINITELY take a picture this year and post!!!


----------



## courtneydisney

I do my nails differently every time I go to Disney - I've done some crazy designs, especially for Christmas!  It's really easy to do it yourself, if you get a regular mani/pedi and want to add a Mickey head on your own.

Wipe the brush of almost all the polish, except for a small bead at the end of the brush.  Touch the bead of polish to your nail (not the brush, it may not be circular), and it will create a small round dot.  Larger bead, larger dot.  Add two smaller ones for the ears, and you're set!  You can also use a dotting tool, but if you don't have one, it's easy to do without one.

You can practice on a piece of plastic, to make sure you get the circular dots.  If you want to get fancy, you can add a jewel in the middle of the head.  Take a toothpick, get it wet, and pick up one jewel.  If you put it on while the polish is still wet, it will create a circle of color around the jewel. If it's dry, you can either use nail glue or clear polish to set it.  Add a coat or two of clear polish to set it, and you're done!


----------



## hisgrl

OOOOOO!  I can't wait until my trip for a great pedicure!!!


----------



## denvergirl

Just found the thread. . .HOW ADORABLE!  I always get a pedi before leaving but have not thought about a Mickey Pedi!  I can't wait. . .thanks for all of the pictures!


----------



## AnjieNet

Bumping this thread back up.  Such cute ideas!  Need to start practicing on my own piggies.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I will look into designing my fingers this evening so we have some new photos.


----------



## TheHarlessFamily

I am not sure if these have been mentioned or not (sorry if they have I havent read the entire thread just noticed a few post asking about polka dots and how tos!

I dabble a little in Nail art (am a hairdresser and hate doing mani & pedi's but I love making them pretty & helping other ppl get creative)

The Rounded end of a bobby pin makes perfect small polka dots! Just straighten out the bobby pin and dip it into the bottle and then onto the nail (dont overload you dont need it dripping off!)

 A Q-tip with do well for making larger dots. The pointed ones will make smaller dots and regular bigger dots but with practice in varying the pressure you can use a regular q tip to make anything from small to larger dots Could be great for making those mickey & Minnie Heads

Regular tape  cut with decorative scissors can be used to make a nice funky border. Regular tape can also be used for making perfect stripes! (just allow plenty of dry time before applying it!) Hole protectors can be used as well. Newspaper print can be transferred to nails and I have heard so can things printed from an Ink Jet printer!

I use regular polish and just a couple nice nail art brushes instead of the special striping nail pens or polish! Those tend to clump and dry out easily are limited in colors and more expensive ! You can get a nail art brush at sallys for cheaper than the price you can buy 1 of those special polishes

I have a Nail Tech friend who swears by plain ole Acrylic Craft paint for her nail art. I havent tried this yet but she just does the nails as usual  and when they are 100% dry she paints on whatever with Regular Acrylic craft paint  when that is 100% dry she then top coats it all. She always have beautiful nails and I would have never known that she used Craft paint had she not told me!

I find the easiest way to do a french manicure is not to try to go horizontal pulling across the nail. But instead do 3 small strokes vertically  using your natural nail arch be your starting point and pull to the end of the nail. (dip a orange wood stick in remover and use it to sharpen your line if need be) Hope that made sense LOL!

Daughter is having nails done at BBB so i wont be doing her nails but  our plan is  white and red polka dot toes  and Mickey head on one big toe Minnie Head on another .. on my nails i am doing same concept but only painting and  polka dotting the tips not whole nail


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Such great ideas!


----------



## earthfaries

What a neat thread!  I used to be a nail technician and did beautiful nail art.  I love to see all these neat pictures of WDW and Mickey Mouse inspired fun.

Keep it coming!


----------



## Ilivetogo

I think I'll try something myself ... I will post pics if I get it right!! 

.


----------



## lucigo

3"Mouse"keteers;30673839 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know what style of crocs those are in the picture?



Capri

Oops, sorry I accidentally started at the beginning of the tread, this was an old question!


----------



## 204charity

I had this done on my toes today.


----------



## dsnyrn

Wow! Great art work!


----------



## fairytalelover

these are great ideas for nail designs! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Have to make a design for my hands next week, for the wedding! Looking for something simple and classy.


----------



## Jen0504

DisneyFairytale said:


> Have to make a design for my hands next week, for the wedding! Looking for something simple and classy.



What did you end up doing for your wedding?


----------



## Sphinx610

sydneysmom said:


> That is TOO CUTE !!!!!!   I love this !!!!


love this minnie french pedi!!! I'm totally stealing this hehehe Just showed my DD2 & she wants it too!!!


----------



## Sphinx610

terbethk said:


> I'm a nail tech at a spa, and I don't do the best Mickey heads, but my boss does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments from people while we were down there, especially from Minnie, herself.


Whoops, this is the minnie pedi I meant to say I love! And my DD2 still totally wants one hehe


----------



## Sphinx610

TinkTink78 said:


> Cant seem to get it smaller, but these are my nails for this trip



The bow makes it


----------



## CampbellScot

I do my own Disney pedi before we leave. Usually red nails and white Minnie dots with a mickey head on my big toe! It's super easy to do. 

I always put the Mickey head facing ME, not out. When it's facing out it makes me feel all out of sorts and backwards!


----------



## Sphinx610

... as inspired by the pics above!


----------



## danicaca

This is what I will be doing for our trip - I just bought the new Minnie Mouse nail color from OPI - there is a whole line of red and pink - yipee! I will probably do red with white dots for my toes.




Danica


----------



## aubriee

How about fingers and toes?


----------



## SamSam

CampbellScot said:


> I do my own Disney pedi before we leave. Usually red nails and white Minnie dots with a mickey head on my big toe! It's super easy to do.
> 
> I always put the Mickey head facing ME, not out. When it's facing out it makes me feel all out of sorts and backwards!



How do you do your Mickey Head?


----------



## TinkTink78

[/IMG]


----------



## TinkTink78




----------



## jmendez24

CUTE!!! I love these.


----------



## ollynholly

Getting my toes done next weekend.  Can't wait!!


----------



## syntigger

dont do toes but tons of nails!


----------



## Jen0504

[/IMG]

Just got mine done today!  We leave Saturday! Soooo excited!!


----------



## Mcbruns

louey said:


> My Toes from this past August, my nail girl did a Great job!!!!  I don't know how she paints on such a small space      I may do Donald and Daisy for our next trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it!


----------



## dalgal101




----------



## stindall

courtneydisney said:


> I do my nails differently every time I go to Disney - I've done some crazy designs, especially for Christmas!  It's really easy to do it yourself, if you get a regular mani/pedi and want to add a Mickey head on your own.
> 
> Wipe the brush of almost all the polish, except for a small bead at the end of the brush.  Touch the bead of polish to your nail (not the brush, it may not be circular), and it will create a small round dot.  Larger bead, larger dot.  Add two smaller ones for the ears, and you're set!  You can also use a dotting tool, but if you don't have one, it's easy to do without one.
> 
> You can practice on a piece of plastic, to make sure you get the circular dots.  If you want to get fancy, you can add a jewel in the middle of the head.  Take a toothpick, get it wet, and pick up one jewel.  If you put it on while the polish is still wet, it will create a circle of color around the jewel. If it's dry, you can either use nail glue or clear polish to set it.  Add a coat or two of clear polish to set it, and you're done!



Instead of using the actual brush use a toothpick or a bobby pin. You can also pick up a dotting tool for very cheap at a beauty supply store.


----------



## klwdisney

*Bump*
Going back in 46 days and looking for some ideas!  Last time I tried for a mickey head I was told the nail person could do it and I got a flower. haha  I figure this time I should probably come with a visual aid.


----------



## Nancy F

Just got my Mickey & Minnie pedi today!!!
Nancy


----------



## fadingjamie

Nancy F said:


> Just got my Mickey & Minnie pedi today!!!
> Nancy



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Nancy F

Here's a picture of my nails and Mickey. And another of my Minnie Ring. I'll have to take one of my tootsies when I get a chance.
Nancy


----------



## Praise2Him

I LOVE your Mickey & Minnie rings!!! Did you have them custom made?


----------



## Bee2u

I usually do Minnie nails, but I decided to try Tigger nails this time.


----------



## ryalluvdiz

Bee2u said:


> I usually do Minnie nails, but I decided to try Tigger nails this time.



So cute!


----------



## skylizard

etsy.com has a cute selection 
just search "disney nails"


----------



## My name is URL

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have gorgeous feet


----------



## Belleandtinker

I'm loving the new vintage Minnie Mouse OPI colors.  Bought three if them yesterday.  Using two of them now.


----------



## Nancy F

Praise2Him said:


> I LOVE your Mickey & Minnie rings!!! Did you have them custom made?



Yes. I have a friend who is a jeweler. 
Nancy


----------



## Smrtcooky

So for a pretrip treat I got my two DDs and myself pedicures. How are prices where you are? It was $23 per person plus $5 per person to add 1 mickey head to just the big toes (and doesn't look great either!) I was kinda shocked!

I'm cooky for MICKEY!


----------



## aubriee

Smrtcooky said:


> So for a pretrip treat I got my two DDs and myself pedicures. How are prices where you are? It was $23 per person plus $5 per person to add 1 mickey head to just the big toes (and doesn't look great either!) I was kinda shocked!
> 
> I'm cooky for MICKEY!



At my nail salon a regular pedi (massage chair, whirlpool, nail trim, cuticle removal, nail and foot filing, salt scrub, oil massage, lotion, regular massage, and polish) is $23.00 and a deluxe pedi (same as regular pedi, plus hot rocks, hot oil massage, hot towel wraps, and then extra *deep* massaging) is $28.00.  Designs are $2.00 for one toe on each foot or $5.00 if you want a design on all ten toes. They give out bottles of free water all the time and sometimes wine coolers when they have them.

Nail salons are not cheap, but I love my tech.  I let her do pretty much what she wants to, but I'm always pleased.  A few days before a WDW trip I always drop over $100.00 easy in there (between finger nail fills, pedicure, eyebrow and lip waxing, and special designs she paints on both fingers and toes).  Hey, you gotta look good for Mickey!


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Just got mine done. It was 19.00 for the pedicure.  Using my phone so don't know how to post a pic but they are a French Manicure with a red tip instead of white and with white polka dots and a black Mickey on my big toe.


----------



## TinkTink78

aubriee said:


> At my nail salon a regular pedi (massage chair, whirlpool, nail trim, cuticle removal, nail and foot filing, salt scrub, oil massage, lotion, regular massage, and polish) is $23.00 and a deluxe pedi (same as regular pedi, plus hot rocks, hot oil massage, hot towel wraps, and then extra deep massaging) is $28.00.  Designs are $2.00 for one toe on each foot or $5.00 if you want a design on all ten toes. They give out bottles of free water all the time and sometimes wine coolers when they have them.
> 
> Nail salons are not cheap, but I love my tech.  I let her do pretty much what she wants to, but I'm always pleased.  A few days before a WDW trip I always drop over $100.00 easy in there (between finger nail fills, pedicure, eyebrow and lip waxing, and special designs she paints on both fingers and toes).  Hey, you gotta look good for Mickey!



I wanna go where u go!!!!!  Hot stones for $28. That's awesome!


----------



## CampbellScot

I always paint my toes red, add white "Minnie" dots and a mickey head on my big toe. Super easy, looks professional and doesn't cost a ton.


----------



## Hoof Hearted

ShootingStarMom2 said:


> My DMIL and 3 DSIL's got a pedicure before our trip in September. Each of us got a different color and design but we all got a Mickey head. Mine is the black Teva on the bottom. I had a Mickey head with 2 shooting stars. They did an awesome job and we can't wait to go back for our next trip.



You all have gorgeous feet


----------



## Hisgirl

So pulling up an old thread. Just got my first summer toes this week and am excited to try something new. Any new disney mani/pedis out there?


----------



## Saralyn

I think these would be adorable!






http://www.tinaculp.jamberrynails.net/product/poppy--white-polka#.VTJu6PmjMRQ

Jamberry nails are awesome. I started using their nail wraps a couple months ago and will never go back to nail polish. You could even mix and match with this pattern.

http://www.tinaculp.jamberrynails.net/product/black--white-chevron#.VTJv-fmjMRQ


----------



## marchingstar

fun! thanks for reviving this thread. we made Mickey toes before our last trip, and they lasted the whole time. not as fancy as salon designs, but making the designs is half the fun! just about time to break out the polish again...


----------



## hsmamato2

Jamberry (.com?) has nail wraps..... you can special order a Disney design kit for about 20.00 that does 2-3 manicures,and toes too.  I had them for my last trip,they lasted 2 weeks on my nails with proper application,and were SUPER cute. Right now I have my big toe done up Minnie style and the rest painted matching red.... I love Jamberry if you want a special look without going to a salon.


----------



## kadrachb

Saralyn said:


> Jamberry nails are awesome. I started using their nail wraps a couple months ago and will never go back to nail polish. You could even mix and match with this pattern.



I haven't read through the whole thread, but these are the Jamberry nails I'm using when I go in May:


----------



## Saralyn

Is that your own custom design?  I wish I could order it!



kadrachb said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, but these are the Jamberry nails I'm using when I go in May:


----------



## Parker Clan

Saralyn said:


> I think these would be adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tinaculp.jamberrynails.net/product/poppy--white-polka#.VTJu6PmjMRQ
> 
> Jamberry nails are awesome. I started using their nail wraps a couple months ago and will never go back to nail polish. You could even mix and match with this pattern.
> 
> http://www.tinaculp.jamberrynails.net/product/black--white-chevron#.VTJv-fmjMRQ


Adorable! I was just going to ask if Jamberry nails had anything Dis but this answers my question! I'm going to a Jamberry nails party Saturday so hopefully I can get something for my trip!


----------



## hsmamato2

kadrachb said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, but these are the Jamberry nails I'm using when I go in May:


Those are the ones I ordered!!! they are so cute and so much fun to wear!!! anyone can order them from jamberry,I think if you go online or ask a rep they can help you....


----------



## hsmamato2

I think when you order a 'specialty' jamberry it's a few bucks more....


----------



## kadrachb

Saralyn said:


> Is that your own custom design?  I wish I could order it!



It's not, however, I don't think you can order them straight off the website. You would need to talk to an consultant.


----------



## Saralyn

kadrachb said:


> It's not, however, I don't think you can order them straight off the website. You would need to talk to an consultant.



Just emailed my consultant!


----------



## kadrachb

Saralyn said:


> Just emailed my consultant!



Yay! I hope she can get some for you!


----------



## yodamom

kadrachb said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, but these are the Jamberry nails I'm using when I go in May:


I just asked a girl I know about these and sent her a pic. She said it must be a custom design and didn't Know anything about how to order them. Help! I love them!


----------



## kadrachb

yodamom said:


> I just asked a girl I know about these and sent her a pic. She said it must be a custom design and didn't Know anything about how to order them. Help! I love them!



I think they USED to be on the website, but they have gone off the market, so only consultants who had the product are able to make more. Or something.


----------



## Saralyn

My consultant says you can buy someone else's custom design if you know who they are and your consultant can contact them to get permission. So if you find a design on the internet and it has the name of the person who created it, pass it along to your consultant. I decided to try designing my own. I'll let you know if I end up buying them and how they turn out!


----------



## hsmamato2

Idk how to order them I just asked my consultant about them and she ordered them.... right now I am wearing the 'big toe Minnie' with the rest of my toes in coordinated red,I love it!


----------

